# Referendum Costituzionale: si vota il 4 dicembre 2016.



## admin (26 Settembre 2016)

Finalmente c'è la data ufficiale. Il prossimo 4 dicembre 2016 gli italiani saranno chiamati alle urne per votare sì o no al referendum costituzionale. 

Ecco per cosa si vota ed il testo:


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente c'è la data ufficiale. Il prossimo 4 dicembre 2016 gli italiani saranno chiamati alle urne per votare sì o no al referendum costituzionale.
> 
> Ecco per cosa si vota ed il testo:



quesito fazioso senza alcun contenuto sostanziale, complimenti.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Settembre 2016)

Per la revisione del titolo V mi toccherà votare NO. Che palle.


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2016)

ancora un pochino e si arrivava a Natale....


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2016)

Che palle altri 2 mesi di Renzie in TV a raccontare fandonie


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2016)

Mandare Renzie sarà il regalo di Natale che si faranno gli italiani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2016)

Quesito reso in modo fazioso per ingannare gli elettori più ingenui che si fermeranno a "ridurre il numero di parlamentari"

Speriamo tutti capiscano che si deve votare NO

La mia speranza è che tutte le opposizioni sono per il NO per cui dovrebbero essere la maggioranza..Renzi ancora un po' e faceva votare il giorno di Natale..


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2016)

Voterò no è convincerò quante più persone a farlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2016)

Ma c'è qualcuno che consciamente voterà Si ? no cosi per capire le motivazioni .


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (27 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno che consciamente voterà Si ? no cosi per capire le motivazioni .



è un referendum SU Renzi. 
Come le elezioni europee erano un voto SU Renzi.

La deriva populista che sta prendendo il Governo italiano è assoluta sempre alla faccia di chi accusa le opposizione di abbracciare derive populiste.
1 anno a parlare di un referendum su argomenti non primari mentre il conto economico dell'Italia è disastroso. 
Si chiamano "tecniche di distrazione di massa" di cui il grande Leader spirituale è il nostro amato Silvio.

Allucinante il bombardamento mediatico a cui stiamo assistendo ed assisteremo. 

L'ho sempre detto che Renzi è più pericoloso del Berlusca.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente c'è la data ufficiale. Il prossimo 4 dicembre 2016 gli italiani saranno chiamati alle urne per votare sì o no al referendum costituzionale.
> 
> Ecco per cosa si vota ed il testo:



Speriamo che la gente si informi e capisca perché votare NO. 

Altrimenti, se molti ascoltano soltanto i TG o ancora peggio vanno a votare leggendo unicamente questo quesito sfacciatamente di parte, Renzi rischia di sfangarla e istituire una vera e propria "dittatura democratica".


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> è un referendum SU Renzi.
> Come le elezioni europee erano un voto SU Renzi.
> 
> La deriva populista che sta prendendo il Governo italiano è assoluta sempre alla faccia di chi accusa le opposizione di abbracciare derive populiste.
> ...



Ma di gran lunga peggiore e pericoloso perché lui è viscido... fa finta di essere di SX cosi gli allocchi piddini ci cascano e poi fa una politica assolutamente di Dx a favore di banche e lobby


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2016)

Manca solo la frase:"Vuoi anche 50 sacchi ed una fetta di culo vicino all'osso? Allora vota sì".


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca solo la frase:"Vuoi anche 50 sacchi ed una fetta di culo vicino all'osso? Allora vota sì".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2016)

Certo che quella frase "contenimento dei costi" è allucinante. Gente poco informata magari pensa a cifre mirabolanti e iperboliche...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (27 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma di gran lunga peggiore e pericoloso perché lui è viscido... fa finta di essere di SX cosi gli allocchi piddini ci cascano e poi fa una politica assolutamente di Dx a favore di banche e lobby



Lo ha detto Casini dalla Gruber: Renzi è democristiano DOC, di quelli vecchio stampo.

Il PD punta ad essere la nuova Balena Bianca: nessun programma politico e nessuna ideologia o presunta tale di riferimento. Partito stabile sul 30% che può stringere accordi con chiunque per governare e portare avanti i suoi interessi in cambio di favori.

Trasversalità assoluta, può allearsi sia con la Sinistra proletaria che con la destra imprenditoriale. In realtà più piccole può allearsi con entrambi contemporaneamente direttamente alle elezioni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che palle altri 2 mesi di Renzie in TV a raccontare fandonie


Ieri sera 'sto _______ era a quello schifo di programma che è quinta colonna (rete 4). Parlava con una lavagna davanti su cui c'era scritto "80 euro". Ma che trashata è?



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Voterò no è convincerò quante più persone a farlo


Anch'io ci proverò, ad alcuni potrebbe sembrare presuntuosa come cosa, ma purtroppo ci siamo di mezzo noi e chi ci sta intorno, quindi lo scopo è giusto. Inoltre quel coso di persona usa la televisione per bombardare la gente di fesserie, dunque parlarne tra amici e parenti è il minimo per cercare di controbattere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Settembre 2016)

MA qualcuno saprebbe indicare cosa cambierebbe concretamente con il no o il si?
sinceramente non mi sono interessato più di tanto...


----------



## smallball (27 Settembre 2016)

sempre piu' convinto per il NO


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2016)

Non riesco da cell domani ti copio un video


----------



## Tobi (27 Settembre 2016)

qualche info specifica?


----------



## juventino (28 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca solo la frase:"Vuoi anche 50 sacchi ed una fetta di culo vicino all'osso? Allora vota sì".





Comunque seriamente, ma le opposizioni non possono fare nulla per cambiare il testo palesemente truffaldino che sarà scritto sulla scheda elettorale?


----------



## vota DC (28 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Lo ha detto Casini dalla Gruber: Renzi è democristiano DOC, di quelli vecchio stampo.
> 
> Il PD punta ad essere la nuova Balena Bianca: nessun programma politico e nessuna ideologia o presunta tale di riferimento. Partito stabile sul 30% che può stringere accordi con chiunque per governare e portare avanti i suoi interessi in cambio di favori.
> 
> Trasversalità assoluta, può allearsi sia con la Sinistra proletaria che con la destra imprenditoriale. In realtà più piccole può allearsi con entrambi contemporaneamente direttamente alle elezioni.



Ma il motto era progresso senza avventure, con Renzi invece è clima da rivoluzione permanente trotzkista condita da nani e ballerine in stile craxiano.


----------



## Tobi (1 Ottobre 2016)

Scusate l'ignoranza, questo referendum cosa prevede? in caso di Si che succede? in caso di no che succede?


----------



## vota DC (1 Ottobre 2016)

In caso di sì i prefetti scagnozzi di Alfano prendono il 90% dei compiti della provincia e il 10% devono accordarsi i comuni tra loro. Le regioni non avranno nessun potere per contrastare o'sdado che vuole fare opere faraoniche (napoletani che votano per fare una cattedrale nel deserto ad Aosta) ma in compenso potranno mandare i consiglieri comunali a fare una specie di fotocopia del senato che però non deciderà su quasi nulla.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma di gran lunga peggiore e pericoloso perché lui è viscido... fa finta di essere di SX cosi gli allocchi piddini ci cascano e poi fa una politica assolutamente di Dx a favore di banche e lobby



Ti sbagli. Ma non sei da solo a sbagliare, tantissimi la pensano come te, purtroppo. La politica di Renzi E' di sinistra, è simile infatti a tutte le politiche dei partiti di sinistra in Occidente, Democrats in USA compresi. 
Schultz per esempio? E' un socialista, più a sinistra di Renzi, ma lavora per le elites, assieme ai Draghi e ai Monti ecc...


----------



## James Watson (2 Ottobre 2016)

Io, SENZA ALCUN dubbio, voterò Sì.
E sulla mia posizione nulla c'entra la mia appartenenza politica. Perché questo è un referendum che non dovrebbe avere alcunché di politico. 
Certo, poi sono io il primo a dire che, a mio parere, Renzi ha sbagliato quando all'inizio ha fatto in modo di "personalizzare il referendum" trasformandolo in un voto pro-contro di lui, facendo esattamente il gioco delle forze di opposizione.

La discussione in questo post è la perfetta dimostrazione del fatto che ormai la politica è solo tifo da stadio e ignoranza (nel senso di mancata conoscenza delle cose): state tutti facendo polemica sul titolo del quesito, senza sapere che è LA LEGGE dello stato che impone, di fatto, che il quesito sia formulato in quel modo, perché quello è il titolo esatto della legge che è sottoposta a referendum.
La stessa legge è stata votata 6 volte 6 in parlamento, esattamente con lo stesso titolo, ogni volta da una maggioranza leggermente diversa. Però nessuno prima si è sognato di fare polemica, casualmente solo adesso salta fuori il problema (che, ripeto, problema non è).


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Io, SENZA ALCUN dubbio, voterò Sì.
> E sulla mia posizione nulla c'entra la mia appartenenza politica. Perché questo è un referendum che non dovrebbe avere alcunché di politico.
> Certo, poi sono io il primo a dire che, a mio parere, Renzi ha sbagliato quando all'inizio ha fatto in modo di "personalizzare il referendum" trasformandolo in un voto pro-contro di lui, facendo esattamente il gioco delle forze di opposizione.
> 
> ...



"Appartenenza politica". Cosa che avrebbe senso se il PD fosse un partito con delle ideologie ben indirizzate, ma la triste realtà è che è il classico partito "L'importante è essere rieletti".


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Io, SENZA ALCUN dubbio, voterò Sì.
> E sulla mia posizione nulla c'entra la mia appartenenza politica. Perché questo è un referendum che non dovrebbe avere alcunché di politico.
> Certo, poi sono io il primo a dire che, a mio parere, Renzi ha sbagliato quando all'inizio ha fatto in modo di "personalizzare il referendum" trasformandolo in un voto pro-contro di lui, facendo esattamente il gioco delle forze di opposizione.
> 
> ...



Penso che gli altri abbiano puntualizzato il fatto che nella proposta di ABROGAZIONE ( come prevede la legge ) la domanda venga posta con l'utilizzo di frasi e parole ingannevoli . Non è stato criticato il fatto della " domanda al contrario " che ovviamente è quello che prevede la legge .

Sei il primo di 8milioni di persone che conosco che voterà per il Si , almeno ne ho trovato uno con le palle di dirlo .. mi daresti delle spiegazioni plausibili sul perché questa modifica vaga il mio Si .


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Ottobre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> La discussione in questo post è la perfetta dimostrazione del fatto che ormai la politica è solo tifo da stadio e ignoranza (nel senso di mancata conoscenza delle cose): state tutti facendo polemica sul titolo del quesito, senza sapere che è LA LEGGE dello stato che impone, di fatto, che il quesito sia formulato in quel modo, perché quello è il titolo esatto della legge che è sottoposta a referendum.
> La stessa legge è stata votata 6 volte 6 in parlamento, esattamente con lo stesso titolo, ogni volta da una maggioranza leggermente diversa. Però nessuno prima si è sognato di fare polemica, casualmente solo adesso salta fuori il problema (che, ripeto, problema non è).



Questo è un ragionamento senza senso, la legge è stata presentata con quel titolo strumentale e votata 6 volte su 6 dal governo..quindi dire che il governo pone un quesito palesemente fuorviante per il "cittadino medio" (ahimé tocca dirlo ma è così) è sacrosanto..perché sappiamo tutti che la prima parte del quesito è una trovata di marketing geniale, e su questo il venditore di pentole fiorentino sappiamo essere un maestro..

Tu voterai SI, è un tuo sacrosanto diritto, sono felice che il mio NO servirà a compensarlo e in due avvicineremo al quorum il referendum

Mi piacerebbe sapere perché voterai SI ma temo sentirei la tiritera che sta portando avanti renzi in questi giorni ripetuta..


----------



## James Watson (3 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo è un ragionamento senza senso, la legge è stata presentata con quel titolo strumentale e votata 6 volte su 6 dal governo..quindi dire che il governo pone un quesito palesemente fuorviante per il "cittadino medio" (ahimé tocca dirlo ma è così) è sacrosanto..perché sappiamo tutti che la prima parte del quesito è una trovata di marketing geniale, e su questo il venditore di pentole fiorentino sappiamo essere un maestro..
> 
> Tu voterai SI, è un tuo sacrosanto diritto, sono felice che il mio NO servirà a compensarlo e in due avvicineremo al quorum il referendum
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere perché voterai SI ma temo sentirei la tiritera che sta portando avanti renzi in questi giorni ripetuta..



La legge è stata votata 6 volar 6 dal PARLAMENTO, non dal governo.. non è la stessa cosa. Ma capisco che per chi non capisce il mio discorso sulla formulazione del quesito referendario non sia proprio immediato capire la differenza.
La legge in vigore impone che nel quesito referendario sia citato il testo della legge che si intende convalidare tramite il referendum. Piaccia o no è la legge in vigore in italia al quale lo stato si DEVE attenere. Se poi la ggggente è così pigra ed ignorante dal non volersi documentare e tu ritieni che si informeranno sulla questione solo dentro la cabina elettorale è un problema della ggggente.


----------



## James Watson (3 Ottobre 2016)

pian piano quando ho tempo rispondo anche agli altri quesiti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Ottobre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> *La legge è stata votata 6 volar 6 dal PARLAMENTO, non dal governo*.. non è la stessa cosa. Ma capisco che per chi non capisce il mio discorso sulla formulazione del quesito referendario non sia proprio immediato capire la differenza.
> La legge in vigore impone che nel quesito referendario sia citato il testo della legge che si intende convalidare tramite il referendum. Piaccia o no è la legge in vigore in italia al quale lo stato si DEVE attenere. Se poi la ggggente è così pigra ed ignorante dal non volersi documentare e tu ritieni che si informeranno sulla questione solo dentro la cabina elettorale è un problema della ggggente.



A volte mi sembra di non essere in un forum dove ci si parla come tra amici ma in un tribunale dove bisogna dosare i termini 

Allora tu hai fatto lo gnorri ma hai capito benissimo cosa intendevo dire..il parlamento ha votato, certo, ma chi ha votato? Tutto il parlamento o la maggioranza che sostiene questo governo facendosi forza dei numeri?

Capisco che per chi come il PD è a digiuno di democrazia vera sia un po' dura ricordare che lo spirito costituente è quello di unire la nazione e non di imporre le decisioni ma purtroppo ormai c'è sto bulletto che si permette di dire sostanzialmente che o ci si mette d'accordo facendo quello che vuole lui o lui deve poter fare quello che vuole lo stesso per il bene del paese, che, ovviamente, solo lui conosce..

Comunque sia chiaro che votiamo per una costituzione che è defunta da tempo, sappiamo tutti che l'italia ormai è schiava delle decisioni europee e non ha più nessuna autonomia, quindi il voto serve solo per provare a mandare a casa il pagliaccetto e vedere se si trova di meglio, ma non nutro molte speranze in merito..


----------



## James Watson (3 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A volte mi sembra di non essere in un forum dove ci si parla come tra amici ma in un tribunale dove bisogna dosare i termini
> 
> Allora tu hai fatto lo gnorri ma hai capito benissimo cosa intendevo dire..il parlamento ha votato, certo, ma chi ha votato? Tutto il parlamento o la maggioranza che sostiene questo governo facendosi forza dei numeri?
> 
> ...



Mi chiedo se leggi quello che scrivo. Votata 6 volte 6 da sei maggioranze diverse.. cosa vuol dire?
Poi sorvoliamo sulla discussione riguardo alla democrazia nel PD, probabilmente non sai bene di che parli..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Ottobre 2016)

i vari colossi della finanza (Pimco, JP Morgan, City Bank, etc.) hanno già "minacciato" ritorsioni (leggasi spread sui titoli del debito) nel caso il popolo italiano dovesse votare nel modo "sbagliato". Ecco in proposito, l'illuminante parere della JP Morgan, illustrato in un paper del 2013: 
«Quando la crisi è iniziata era diffusa l’idea che questi limiti intrinseci avessero natura prettamente economica. Ma col tempo è divenuto chiaro che esistono anche limiti di natura politica. I sistemi politici dei Paesi del Sud, e in particolare le loro Costituzioni, adottate in seguito alla caduta del fascismo, presentano una serie di caratteristiche che appaiono inadatte a favorire la maggiore integrazione dell’area europea».
«I problemi economici dell’Europa sono dovuti al fatto che i sistemi politici della periferia meridionale sono stati instaurati in seguito alla caduta di dittature, e sono rimasti segnati da quell’esperienza. LE COSTITUZIONI MOSTRANO UNA FORTE INFLUENZA DELLE IDEE SOCIALISTE (ehg, brutta cosa...), e in ciò riflettono la grande forza politica raggiunta dai partiti di sinistra dopo la sconfitta del fascismo».
«I sistemi politici e costituzionali del Sud presentano le seguenti caratteristiche: esecutivi deboli nei confronti dei parlamenti, governi centrali deboli nei confronti delle regioni, TUTELE COSTITUZIONALI DEI DIRITTI DEI LAVORATORI (bruttissima cosa...), tecniche di costruzione del consenso fondate sul clientelismo, IL DIRITTO DI PROTESTARE SE I CAMBIAMENTI SONO SGRADITI (addirittura, che aberrazione!). La crisi ha illustrato a quali conseguenze portino queste caratteristiche. I Paesi della periferia hanno ottenuto successi solo parziali nel seguire percorsi di riforme economiche e fiscali, e abbiamo visto esecutivi limitati nella loro azione dalle costituzioni (Portogallo), dalle autorità locali (Spagna), e dalla crescita di partiti populisti (Italia e Grecia)».

Ecco, prima ancora di entrare nel merito, e ce ne sarebbero di cose da dire, per me è già sufficiente a farmi capire cosa è giusto votare


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Ottobre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se leggi quello che scrivo. Votata 6 volte 6 da sei maggioranze diverse.. cosa vuol dire?
> Poi sorvoliamo sulla discussione riguardo alla democrazia nel PD, probabilmente non sai bene di che parli..



Non ho parlato di democrazia "nel" PD ma della concezione che ha il PD della Democrazia..direi che è l'unica cosa di sinistra che è rimasta al PD stesso, l'incapacità di accettare il voto democratico..


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Ottobre 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> i vari colossi della finanza (Pimco, JP Morgan, City Bank, etc.) hanno già "minacciato" ritorsioni (leggasi spread sui titoli del debito) nel caso il popolo italiano dovesse votare nel modo "sbagliato". Ecco in proposito, l'illuminante parere della JP Morgan, illustrato in un paper del 2013:
> «Quando la crisi è iniziata era diffusa l’idea che questi limiti intrinseci avessero natura prettamente economica. Ma col tempo è divenuto chiaro che esistono anche limiti di natura politica. I sistemi politici dei Paesi del Sud, e in particolare le loro Costituzioni, adottate in seguito alla caduta del fascismo, presentano una serie di caratteristiche che appaiono inadatte a favorire la maggiore integrazione dell’area europea».
> «I problemi economici dell’Europa sono dovuti al fatto che i sistemi politici della periferia meridionale sono stati instaurati in seguito alla caduta di dittature, e sono rimasti segnati da quell’esperienza. LE COSTITUZIONI MOSTRANO UNA FORTE INFLUENZA DELLE IDEE SOCIALISTE (ehg, brutta cosa...), e in ciò riflettono la grande forza politica raggiunta dai partiti di sinistra dopo la sconfitta del fascismo».
> «I sistemi politici e costituzionali del Sud presentano le seguenti caratteristiche: esecutivi deboli nei confronti dei parlamenti, governi centrali deboli nei confronti delle regioni, TUTELE COSTITUZIONALI DEI DIRITTI DEI LAVORATORI (bruttissima cosa...), tecniche di costruzione del consenso fondate sul clientelismo, IL DIRITTO DI PROTESTARE SE I CAMBIAMENTI SONO SGRADITI (addirittura, che aberrazione!). La crisi ha illustrato a quali conseguenze portino queste caratteristiche. I Paesi della periferia hanno ottenuto successi solo parziali nel seguire percorsi di riforme economiche e fiscali, e abbiamo visto esecutivi limitati nella loro azione dalle costituzioni (Portogallo), dalle autorità locali (Spagna), e dalla crescita di partiti populisti (Italia e Grecia)».
> ...



Ma cosa vai a spifferare ste cose??..Lascia quelli del PD nella convinzione che la riforma l'hanno scritta davvero Renzi e la Boschi per il bene dell'italia..Mica lo dicono agli italiani che la modifica della costituzione gli è stata dettata paro paro dai big della finanza (quelli che hanno solo mandato in malora il mondo qualche anno fa ndr) che sono ormai i referenti principali, diciamo pure i padroni, del centro sinistrarotolo italiano..


----------



## Theochedeo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tu voterai SI, è un tuo sacrosanto diritto, sono felice che il mio NO servirà a compensarlo e in due avvicineremo al quorum il referendum



Se non sbaglio è a quorum zero il referendum costituzionale!

Comunque anche a costo di prendermi un po di insulti vi dico che anche io voterò si.

Tra tutte le motivazioni, giustificate o meno, che mi spingono verso questa decisione la principale è quella di evitare altra instabilità che, per me, affosserebbe ancora di più l'economia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Ottobre 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> *Se non sbaglio è a quorum zero il referendum costituzionale!*
> 
> Comunque anche a costo di prendermi un po di insulti vi dico che anche io voterò si.
> 
> Tra tutte le motivazioni, giustificate o meno, che mi spingono verso questa decisione la principale è quella di evitare altra instabilità che, per me, affosserebbe ancora di più l'economia.



Non sbagli infatti, sono io che mi sono dimenticato dell'esame di diritto pubblico.. 

In ogni caso sei libero di votare SI, vedremo come andrà..
Di certo come qualcuno sopra riportava correttamente prepariamoci al terrorismo finanziario in caso vinca il NO o nei giorni antecedenti al voto..


----------



## Theochedeo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sbagli infatti, sono io che mi sono dimenticato dell'esame di diritto pubblico..
> 
> In ogni caso sei libero di votare SI, vedremo come andrà..
> Di certo come qualcuno sopra riportava correttamente prepariamoci al terrorismo finanziario in caso vinca il NO o nei giorni antecedenti al voto..



Questo è quello che mi preoccupa di più. Giusto oggi leggevo dichiarazioni di un esponente di confindustria (non ricordo chi sinceramente) che paventava la possibilità di trasferire molte imprese all'estero in caso di vittoria del no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Ottobre 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Questo è quello che mi preoccupa di più. Giusto oggi leggevo dichiarazioni di un esponente di confindustria (non ricordo chi sinceramente) che paventava la possibilità di trasferire molte imprese all'estero in caso di vittoria del no.



Questo è puro terrorismo mediatico..ma del resto sappiamo che funziona..con lo spauracchio dello spread ci hanno fatto accettare un governo imposto dalla finanza..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Ottobre 2016)

Io voteró si. 
Ognuno è libero di scegliere, peró non ho mai apprezzato quando si definisce "sciocco, ingenuo, disinformato, italiano medio(in senso negativo ovviamente) et similia" chi non la pensa come noi. 
Non sono mai stato un elettore del Pd, non ne faccio una questione di tifo. Credo si debba scegliere di volta in volta l'idea, il partito, o il nome "migliore".

Rispetto le opinioni di tutti, e anzi se qualcuno vuole provare a convincermi a votare No lo ascolto volentieri, non ho preconcetti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Io voteró si.
> Ognuno è libero di scegliere, peró non ho mai apprezzato quando si definisce "sciocco, ingenuo, disinformato, italiano medio(in senso negativo ovviamente) et similia" chi non la pensa come noi.
> Non sono mai stato un elettore del Pd, non ne faccio una questione di tifo. Credo si debba scegliere di volta in volta l'idea, il partito, o il nome "migliore".
> 
> Rispetto le opinioni di tutti, e anzi se qualcuno vuole provare a convincermi a votare No lo ascolto volentieri, non ho preconcetti.



Ciao Pampa , sono curioso ..spiegami cosa di questo referendum ti ha spinto a votare Si ... sei il primo che incontro


----------



## Jaqen (8 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao Pampa , sono curioso ..spiegami cosa di questo referendum ti ha spinto a votare Si ... sei il primo che incontro



Lollo, 30% si, 30% no, resto indecisi...non è proprio il primo dai


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Lollo, 30% si, 30% no, resto indecisi...non è proprio il primo dai


No che incontro io intento ... quando chiedo info ad amici tutti che mi dicono di non aver capito nulla.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Consiglio questo video per farsi un po' di chiarezza, per chi non ne ha:


----------



## Igniorante (13 Ottobre 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Consiglio questo video per farsi un po' di chiarezza, per chi non ne ha:



Grazie, molto ben fatto e anche simpatico, sicuramente contribuisce a farsi un'idea o persino a rafforzarla.

Io, 5 Stelle convinto, son molto tentato di votare sì.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Grazie, molto ben fatto e anche simpatico, sicuramente contribuisce a farsi un'idea o persino a rafforzarla.
> 
> Io, 5 Stelle convinto, son molto tentato di votare sì.



Beh, ci sta, se non si vota No per una ragione politica trovo abbastanza assurdo votarlo.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh, ci sta, se non si vota No per una ragione politica trovo abbastanza assurdo votarlo.



esatto, la lentezza legislativa del Paese (con tutto quello che ne consegue) è sicuramente figlia del bicameralismo, qualcosa per cambiare la situazione deve essere fatta assolutamente...questa è la prima volta che c'è un tentativo in tal senso, diciamo che trovo giusto cogliere la palla al balzo, nonostante non mi piaccia Renzi.


----------

